# servicing dishwasher



## rookie (Mar 19, 2010)

i have noticed that my 5 year new dishwasher is leaving grains of unknown kind quite frequently after wash cycles. these grains are actually harder to remove than washing the dishes myself. i had paid a considerable amount of money to upgrade my dishwasher, at least the same amount i paid to upgrade my fridge. when i checked with local handy men, they charge about 80 bucks to even come and take a look and about 150 to service it. no guarantees on the problem going away after service. what exactly do they do in a service and do you guys get it done? if so, how often? if it helps, its a whirlpool.


----------



## LBCfan (Jan 13, 2011)

Remove the strainer at the bottom (just a few screws) and clean out any 'gunk', salt deposits etc. Then fill a couple of coffee mugs with vinegar, place them upright on the bottom rack and run it through a cycle empty. If you have an 'extra heat' cycle, use that.


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

Is your water hard or soft?


----------



## rookie (Mar 19, 2010)

LBCfan said:


> Remove the strainer at the bottom (just a few screws) and clean out any 'gunk', salt deposits etc. Then fill a couple of coffee mugs with vinegar, place them upright on the bottom rack and run it through a cycle empty. If you have an 'extra heat' cycle, use that.


run the machine with the strainer removed???



andrewf said:


> Is your water hard or soft?


just did the research and found out that its hard. hmm, need to figure out what my next steps would be. in any case, how does this affect the dish washer?


----------



## LBCfan (Jan 13, 2011)

No, just clean the strainer (and anything else you can get to), replace and run as described. With hard water you will probably find a fair amount of calcium salts that the acid in the vinegar will soften or dissolve. I actually use a stronger acid than vinegar but wouldn't recommend that unless you know what you're doing (I worked in labs for a few years).


----------



## KaeJS (Sep 28, 2010)

rookie said:


> just did the research and found out that its hard. hmm, need to figure out what my next steps would be. in any case, how does this affect the dish washer?


Hard water is full of metals and minerals. When the water dries, it can leave deposits. These deposits can build up over time and even collect debris/rust/food/gunk. If they brake loose when a cycle is running, they can stain your dishes as they "liquify" and break down.

I don't really think this is your issue, though.

An easy test to see how "hard" your water is would be to put some water in a spray bottle and spray a glass pane a couple times a day for a week.

After a week, your glass will have some deposits all over it, and they will not be fun to wipe off (unless you use vinegar!)


----------



## hystat (Jun 18, 2010)

change your type of dishwasher detergent lately?
maybe change back


----------



## rookie (Mar 19, 2010)

i have gone back and forth b/w cascade and electrosol finish.


----------

